

Programmers Need to Learn Statistics or I Will Kill Them All - koolhead17
http://zedshaw.com/archive/programmers-need-to-learn-statistics-or-i-will-kill-them-all

======
dalke
While undated on that page, the essay is from 2009 and was originally
discussed here on HN at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1041744](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1041744)
in January 2010, with many comments.

